# Wild Women Extravaganza



## Wild Women Ranch (May 4, 2008)

Wild Women Extravaganza

ASPC A rated Pony Show and AMHR Sanctioned Miniature Show

May 24-25, 2008

Located: Wild Women Ranch

18998 Hwy. 37 N. Elgin Rd, Tuckerman, AR 72473

2 Judge Show

Judges: Roger Daulton, OH (M-R, C-R, MH-R)

Earnest Lambdin, OH (M-R, C-R, MH-R)

Steward: Eveyln Mitchell, MO

Measuring Friday from 4PM to 8PM Sat. & Sun start at 7:00 AM throughout the day

Lunch on Grounds – Camping on Grounds Available – Lodging and Restaurants Close

Show starts at 8:00AM each day

Entry Fees Open/Amateur -$20.00 per class

Entry Fee Youth Classes - $15.00

PMC Classes no entry fee

Stalls $25.00 Showing off Trailer $5.00 per horse for weekend

Office Fee $5.00 per horse

Late Fee day of show $25.00 per horse

Shavings $7.00 must pay and order in advance

Camping $10 for weekend, electric & water

Entry Deadline May 15, 2008

For Information Contact:

SHOW SECRETARY

Sandy Grabow, PO Box 304, Cresent City, IL 60928

(815)683-2469 or cell # (815)383-0922 and leave a voice mail Email:[email protected]

All Arkansas Equine Health Laws Apply

ALL FEES

Copies of Amateur & Youth Cards, Registration Papers

MUST ACCOMPANY ENTRIES

Note ASPC/AMHR Rules State ALL Geldings must be so stated on registration Papers

NO REFUNDS WITHOUT A VETERINARIAN CERTIFICATE


----------



## maranatha minis (May 4, 2008)

We plan on being there!!!


----------



## strass (May 5, 2008)

Wild Women Show?

2 Male Judges?

Good luck to Roger and Dirty Ernie. I wouldn't Judge "Estrogen Fest" even by satellite.

_Edited later to add:_

I have just received a phone call from my wife offering me correction.

I now apologize if I have offended anyone with my "juvenile male humor".

I promise that I will no longer refer to this show or any gathering of my wife's friends or family as “Estrogen Fest”.

I also will refrain from referring to family friends as “Dirty...”

….for now.


----------



## Lisa Strass (May 5, 2008)

strass said:


> _I now apologize..._


That's better, Mikey.

Sorry about that everyone. I swear, you leave a 32 year old child alone at the computer for a few minutes and...


----------



## Wild Women Ranch (May 5, 2008)

strass said:


> Wild Women Show?
> 
> 2 Male Judges?
> 
> ...



Come ON DOWN!! You don't bother us ONE bit! AND we're planning on having FUN!

P.S. Did you get your show bill in the mail yet??

WILD WOMEN RANCH

--Tammy


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (May 6, 2008)

strass said:


> Wild Women Show?
> 
> 2 Male Judges?
> 
> ...











Edited to add:

Mike, FYI Ernie has been known to lurk here on the forum. When he sees this, ahhhhhhhhhh you're in trouble.


----------



## Lisa Strass (May 6, 2008)

Wild Women Ranch said:


> Come ON DOWN!! You don't bother us ONE bit! AND we're planning on having FUN!
> 
> P.S. Did you get your show bill in the mail yet??
> 
> ...


Hi Tammy! Yes, we got our show bill. Thank you!



Irish Hills Farm said:


> Mike, FYI Ernie has been known to lurk here on the forum. When he sees this, ahhhhhhhhhh you're in trouble.


I told him this, too!



But here is another example of Mike and his nicknames that we don't truly understand!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (May 6, 2008)

Lisa Strass said:


> Wild Women Ranch said:
> 
> 
> > Come ON DOWN!! You don't bother us ONE bit! AND we're planning on having FUN!
> ...


Lisa,

He is a man, will we every truly understand men?


----------



## Wild Women Ranch (May 14, 2008)

*Just wanted to remind everyone that is planning on coming..Entries need to be POSTMARKED by MAY 15, 2008!!*

This is tomorrow!!!


----------

